# Check Out The Top 10 Posters Of The Day



## RizFam

The females are taking control

















Lady Di
Prevish Gang
Skippershe
Wolfwood
RizFam


----------



## PDX_Doug

Yak! Yak! Yak!
Jeez... It's like watching 'The View'!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam




----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Yak! Yak! Yak!
> Jeez... It's like watching 'The View'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


We've been sitting back, watching, & learning from only the best YAKKERS!!!!!


----------



## egregg57

we'll just see about that!


----------



## RizFam

Ut Oh







............ here he comes


----------



## daves700

post away guys !


----------



## RizFam

Oh Well ........... it was sweeet while it lasted


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> The females are taking control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Di
> Prevish Gang
> Skippershe
> Wolfwood
> RizFam


Yeah, like that was a surprise to anyone


----------



## wolfwood

> (Wolfie) We've been sitting back, watching, & learning from only the best YAKKERS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Eric) we'll just see about that!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No, really Eric. You guys are the best Yakkers. Watch now. You'll see. Those top posts will eventually be taken back by guys.....and I'll be proven right (again







)


----------



## egregg57

Yes please note the top 5 as of 3:15pm Eastern! You have been Bumped Chicksters!


----------



## Lady Di

I guess we'll have to talk more!


----------



## ARzark

egregg57 said:


> Yes please note the top 5 as of 3:15pm Eastern! You have been Bumped Chicksters!


Uh oh Dawn, you better do more rally recruiting er, I mean posting!


----------



## Lady Di

I'm working on mine.


----------



## RizFam

Ut Oh .....







.... Huntr just bumped Wolfie


----------



## skippershe

I'm here, I'm here...gotta defend my position! 
Geez! If I didn't have to take my son to school I could have really upped my post count. Next time I'm just going to have to give him an absence note


----------



## Lady Di

Do what it takes Dawn.


----------



## RizFam

C'mon girls we are being challenged


----------



## Lady Di

I decided to give it a good ole try!


----------



## skippershe

Lady Di said:


> Do what it takes Dawn.


OK, I just called his school and let them know that he will be out for the next couple of weeks


----------



## Reverie

How did you notice this phenomena? Do you have an "Excessive Estrogen Level" Light blinking on your computer?

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Ut Oh .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Huntr just bumped Wolfie











<brushing the virtual sand from my hands> Well, that little annoyance has been taken care of...for now anyway. Besides...I wouldn't let ya'll down. I now hold the #8 "All Time" slot. (_'They' _ may claim to be BIG DOGS ... and some of them truly are ... but remember, I'm a DOG TRAINER and proud of being TOP B****!!! )
















Girls, relax. They're just trying to proove they talk more than we do....*we* already know that's the truth...


----------



## skippershe

Reverie said:


> How did you notice this phenomena? Do you have an "Excessive Estrogen Level" Light blinking on your computer?
> 
> Reverie


Hmmm, if I had that problem I certainly wouldn't be typing


----------



## RizFam

Isn't it sad for us Northerner's.......we're obviously experiencing severe Cabin Fever


----------



## skippershe

Worse is, it's 72 degrees and sunny outside, and what am I doing??


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Isn't it sad for us Northerner's.......we're obviously experiencing severe Cabin Fever


Yeah...its like we were required to winterize our TTs in the middle of camping season









C'mon Spring!!!!


----------



## Hokie

I'm sensing some posts just to post.......


----------



## RizFam

Just having a lil fun in the off season


----------



## Hokie

Like this one......


----------



## wolfwood

Hokie said:


> I'm sensing some posts just to post.......


naaaaaaaahhhhhhhh

Posts just to stay awake, maybe....


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> I'm sensing some posts just to post.......


naaaaaaaahhhhhhhh

Posts just to stay awake, maybe....
[/quote]

No No No ........... to stay ahead


----------



## skippershe

RizFam said:


> I'm sensing some posts just to post.......


naaaaaaaahhhhhhhh

Posts just to stay awake, maybe....
[/quote]

No No No ........... to stay ahead








[/quote]
I'll catch up...remember, I'm up past your bedtime


----------



## RizFam

Yeah I know








Well at least we still have the Top 4


----------



## wolfwood

skippershe said:


> ....remember, I'm up past your bedtime


Yeah. Me, too


----------



## Lady Di

Cabin Fever? Maybe. It is about 32 here with a big nasty wind.


----------



## RizFam

Lady Di said:


> Cabin Fever? Maybe. It is about 32 here with a big nasty wind.


Clearly Cabin Fever for you, me & Wolfie ........... but what is Dawn's excuse







She just really likes to play w/ us?


----------



## skippershe

RizFam said:


> Cabin Fever? Maybe. It is about 32 here with a big nasty wind.


Clearly Cabin Fever for you, me & Wolfie ........... but what is Dawn's excuse







She just really likes to play w/ us?
[/quote]
I don't have an excuse! I'm surprised my dh hasn't given me a hard time about it








he's still on disability, so he's home..........all day.........every day.........watching.........waiting..........for me to clean the house or something


----------



## Lady Di

Hey dawn,

If it were 72 here I think I would be outside. Just too nasty outside right now for me.


----------



## skippershe

Lady Di said:


> Hey dawn,
> 
> If it were 72 here I think I would be outside. Just too nasty outside right now for me.


I've been outside periodically...we're having more of the Santa Ana winds right now and they make my allergies crazy.

I am however going to finish taking down our Christmas lights today


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK you guys gals... Don't make me call in Oregon_Camper!









Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> OK you guys gals... Don't make me call in Oregon_Camper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy trails,
> Doug


Jealous aren't you! Wondered when you were gonna pop yourself in here. Just like the "old days" ... 'cepting Doug's not here!


----------



## Lady Di

OH NO, Oregon Camper!

Is that a threat?


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> OK you guys gals... Don't make me call in Oregon_Camper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy trails,
> Doug


Good one Doug









I have to say, I am very proud of the Gals today ................. we did good









Tami


----------



## Lady Di

Very good!


----------



## RizFam

Lady Di said:


> Very good!


----------



## Lady Di

Hey, when you're desperate you will use anything to make a post.


----------



## wolfwood

I'd venture to guess that maybe we even did juuuuuussssssttttt a bit better that egregg-o & huntr70 anticipated.....

But Tami - look at you! Geeeezzzzz.....my #s haven't even been that high since Doug was here to egg me on.... YOU GO GIRL!!!


----------



## Lady Di

I'm already W-A-Y ahead of any previous day.


----------



## RizFam

WE are kickin Butt


----------



## prevish gang

huntr70 said:


> The females are taking control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Di
> Prevish Gang
> Skippershe
> Wolfwood
> RizFam


Yeah, like that was a surprise to anyone








[/quote]

Steve,
I knew it was only a matter of time before one of you said it. We are wired for communication somewhere deep within our brains, so we can't help it anymore than you guys can help it that the best you can do is grunt like a cave man or Tim Allen!


----------



## RizFam

prevish gang said:


> The females are taking control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Di
> Prevish Gang
> Skippershe
> Wolfwood
> RizFam


Yeah, like that was a surprise to anyone








[/quote]

Steve,
I knew it was only a matter of time before one of you said it. We are wired for communication somewhere deep within our brains, so we can't help it anymore than you guys can help it that the best you can do is grunt like a cave man or Tim Allen!
[/quote]
You tell em Darlene


----------



## wolfwood

prevish gang said:


> Steve,
> I knew it was only a matter of time before one of you said it. We are wired for communication somewhere deep within our brains, so we can't help it anymore than you guys can help it that the best you can do is grunt like a cave man or Tim Allen!


Ouch! Play nice, D.....


----------



## Lady Di

Hey,

It's a proven fact that women think whith their whole brain, while guys have a short circuit somewhere. Has to do with testosterone.


----------



## RizFam

What is really the amazing thing is that this silly Thread has gotten 53 posts thus far


----------



## Lady Di

Tami,

Make that 54!


----------



## skippershe

Well, that's what I get for taking a lunch break...i've fallen into 4th place with a measly 35 posts









and NO, I still haven't gotten that In-N-Out burger yet, but that's probably a good thing


----------



## Lady Di

That's OK Dawn,

We ALL know who gets dinnetr too!


----------



## skippershe

Lady Di said:


> We ALL know who gets dinnetr too!


duh, i don't get it
















gotta go pick child up at school, will you all wait for me?


----------



## RizFam

OK Gals that was tons O Fun







but I really need to step away from the







now. It isn't easy but I have to leave you all.








We'll have to play with the boys again real soon









Tami


----------



## Lady Di

It truly WAS fun!

This was my most posts day, ever.


----------



## skippershe

Where did everybody go?


----------



## happycamper

Just to document this day for ever:

RizFam 54 13.04% 
Lady Di 49 11.84% 
wolfwood 42 10.14% 
skippershe 39 9.42% 
egregg57 16 3.86% 
huntr70 15 3.62% 
prevish gang 13 3.16%

Jim


----------



## Katrina

The levels people will stoop too to raise they're post counts........

are simply astounding!


----------



## RizFam

happycamper said:


> Just to document this day for ever:
> 
> RizFam 54 13.04%
> Lady Di 49 11.84%
> wolfwood 42 10.14%
> skippershe 39 9.42%
> egregg57 16 3.86%
> huntr70 15 3.62%
> prevish gang 13 3.16%
> 
> Jim


OKaaaaaaaaay







& where is the problem Jim









Tami


----------



## Katrina

He never said it was a problem, just that he was documenting it.


----------



## RizFam

*TODAY.......*







UUHHH ...... FOR THE HISTORY BOOKS


----------



## Katrina

The days not over yet girlfriend.


----------



## Lady Di

Had to make dinner.


----------



## Katrina

Lady Di said:


> Had to make dinner.


What'd we have?


----------



## Lady Di

Home made pizza and salad.


----------



## Katrina

Lady Di said:


> Home made pizza and salad.


Wow, I'm sorry I missed it.


----------



## HootBob

Nice job ladies









Don


----------



## Hokie

Whenever the gals rule the day, I think we should bring up the old saying:

*"Quality vs. Quantity"*

Of course, that only applies to days like these......

Just kidding everyone....great job being active today!


----------



## Katrina

Hokie said:


> Whenever the gals rule the day, I think we should bring up the old saying:
> 
> *"Quality vs. Quantity"*
> 
> Of course, that only applies to days like these......
> 
> Just kidding everyone....great job being active today!


They'd say you were just bothering them with details.


----------



## Rubrhammer

I can't believe I actually read this whole thread


----------



## Katrina

Rubrhammer said:


> I can't believe I actually read this whole thread


Thats 5 minutes you'll never get back!


----------



## Katrina

RizFam 25-February 06 2310 56 12.70% 
Lady Di 28-October 05 817 53 12.02% 
wolfwood 18-September 05 3360 41 9.30% 
skippershe 21-May 06 2345 37 8.39% 
Katrina 15-December 04 1351 17 3.85%

And....Late Arrival "Katrina" breaks into the top 5 for the first time today!!!!


----------



## Not Yet

Katrina said:


> I can't believe I actually read this whole thread


Thats 5 minutes you'll never get back!
[/quote]

like a train wreck just cant look away


----------



## Hokie

Congrats Katrina on breaking into the top five! I am working my way up as well with posts like these!


----------



## Katrina

Hokie said:


> Congrats Katrina on breaking into the top five! I am working my way up as well with posts like these!


Yes Grasshopper............Soon, It will be time for you to go.


----------



## wolfwood

Katrina said:


> Congrats Katrina on breaking into the top five! I am working my way up as well with posts like these!


Yes Grasshopper............Soon, It will be time for you to go.
[/quote]

*I'M BAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK*


----------



## Katrina

wolfwood said:


> Congrats Katrina on breaking into the top five! I am working my way up as well with posts like these!


Yes Grasshopper............Soon, It will be time for you to go.
[/quote]

*I'M BAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK* 









[/quote]

Oh.......Hi Judi


----------



## Lady Di

Had to get one more post in tonight.


----------



## Katrina

Lady Di said:


> Had to get one more post in tonight.


Only one?


----------



## Hokie

Welcome back everyone!


----------



## Moosegut

And so it begins . . . .


----------



## N7OQ

PDX_Doug said:


> Yak! Yak! Yak!
> Jeez... It's like watching 'The View'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


ROTGLMAO

too funny


----------



## Katrina

Moosegut said:


> And so it begins . . . .


Indeed!


----------



## skippershe

Alright you guys, I see we have a male trying to break into the top 5









Oh! Hi Katrina







how's the shoulder?


----------



## Katrina

skippershe said:


> Alright you guys, I see we have a male trying to break into the top 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Hi Katrina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how's the shoulder?


Typing is good therapy for a bad shoulder.
How are you doing?


----------



## ARzark

90 posts in one day








So without reading them all, who's winning?


----------



## Katrina

WAcamper said:


> 90 posts in one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So without reading them all, who's winning?


Tami.......for now.


----------



## skippershe

Katrina said:


> Alright you guys, I see we have a male trying to break into the top 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Hi Katrina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how's the shoulder?


Typing is good therapy for a bad shoulder.
How are you doing?
[/quote]
I'm doing great, thanks for asking and thanks for the extra post


----------



## Katrina

skippershe said:


> Alright you guys, I see we have a male trying to break into the top 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Hi Katrina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how's the shoulder?


Typing is good therapy for a bad shoulder.
How are you doing?
[/quote]
I'm doing great, thanks for asking and thanks for the extra post








[/quote]

Curses.........Foiled Again!!


----------



## Hokie

Good night everyone....


----------



## Katrina

Hokie said:


> Good night everyone....


Night Hokie.


----------



## Hokie

Good night Katrina (Mr.)


----------



## wolfwood

Good night all

....and, as for "Who's winning?"

The Girls WON!!!

....and a good time was had by all!


----------



## Hokie

Good night wolfwood!


----------



## wolfwood

night!


----------



## Hokie

The next post will be for history's sake:

RizFam 25-February 06 2310 56 10.98% 
Lady Di 28-October 05 819 55 10.78% 
wolfwood 18-September 05 3364 44 8.63% 
skippershe 21-May 06 2350 42 8.24% 
Katrina 15-December 04 1368 34 6.67% 
Hokie 9-July 06 188 28 5.49% 
egregg57 13-February 06 817 16 3.14% 
huntr70 8-July 05 2408 15 2.94% 
prevish gang 18-March 06 629 13 2.55% 
Not Yet 13-December 04 888 12 2.35%


----------



## wolfwood

Hokie said:


> The next post will be for history's sake:
> 
> RizFam 25-February 06 2310 56 10.98%
> Lady Di 28-October 05 819 55 10.78%
> wolfwood 18-September 05 3364 44 8.63%
> skippershe 21-May 06 2350 42 8.24%
> Katrina 15-December 04 1368 34 6.67%
> Hokie 9-July 06 188 28 5.49%
> egregg57 13-February 06 817 16 3.14%
> huntr70 8-July 05 2408 15 2.94%
> prevish gang 18-March 06 629 13 2.55%
> Not Yet 13-December 04 888 12 2.35%


Well then, let's make history


----------



## prevish gang

Actually this is pretty sad. I guess the top posters need more to do with their time!

Darlene


----------



## skippershe

prevish gang said:


> Actually this is pretty sad. I guess the top posters need more to do with their time!
> 
> Darlene


Actually it was pretty fun








It was our snow day


----------



## Carey

I think Dawn will win this today, Shes on the west coast.... 57 posts... How do ya do it! Amazing!

Carey


----------



## skippershe

In the Arrrrrrrrrr Thread, Post #57 on Sept 29th, I posted the following question...

"If this one made it to 4 pages, I can only imagine what happens in the winter months"

Now I know...


----------



## happycamper

skippershe said:


> In the Arrrrrrrrrr Thread, Post #57 on Sept 29th, I posted the following question...
> 
> "If this one made it to 4 pages, I can only imagine what happens in the winter months"
> 
> Now I know...


 Dawn, I remember when you made that comment!

To think that I read *this* whole thread yesterday....... and CAME BACK FOR MORE FIRST THING THIS AM! 









 Today's Top 10 Posters
As you can see Dawn, our west coaster friend, did pull in front as the rest of us were resting our eyes!

skippershe 21-May 06 2372 *60* 11.01% 
RizFam 25-February 06 2310 *56* 10.28% 
Lady Di 28-October 05 819 *55* 10.09% 
wolfwood 18-September 05 3367 *47* 8.62% 
Katrina 15-December 04 1369 *35* 6.42% 
Hokie 9-July 06 188 *28* 5.14% 
Colorado~DirtBikers 18-October 06 235 *19* 3.49% 
prevish gang 18-March 06 633 *17* 3.12% 
egregg57 13-February 06 817 *16* 2.94% 
huntr70 8-July 05 2408 *15* 2.75%

Great job girls...and guys too! Jim


----------



## RizFam

I can't believe you guys & gals were still at it.








However, at the end of the day .............The Girls Still Won in the End!!!!









It is Spring yet ........









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

Hokie said:


> Whenever the gals rule the day, I think we should bring up the old saying:
> 
> *"Quality vs. Quantity"*
> 
> Of course, that only applies to days like these......
> 
> Just kidding everyone....great job being active today!


The guys have done this too









Just remember, Doug had 100 posts in one day once


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> Whenever the gals rule the day, I think we should bring up the old saying:
> 
> *"Quality vs. Quantity"*
> 
> Of course, that only applies to days like these......
> 
> Just kidding everyone....great job being active today!


The guys have done this too









Just remember, Doug had 100 posts in one day once








[/quote]

I believe there is another member from Oregon who is guilty of this as well









Hey we were just having fun on a snowy Friday afternoon. 
But we did a heck of a job keeping the TOP 4 SPOTS ..... Oh YEAH


----------



## tdvffjohn

Fun is good


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> Fun is good


Absolutely .......


----------



## Katrina

RizFam said:


> Fun is good


Absolutely .......








[/quote]

Indeed!


----------



## Katrina

The women, while feeling comfortable in their lead.....Loose focus and attend to whatever it is that women attend to.
And..............
Jim, seizing the opportunity at their lack of attention span.......quietly slips into third place.


----------



## Rubrhammer

OK, you guys are hogging all the fun. While I'm trying to figure out if I can generate a link to a photo album of our recent trip ya'll are ruu=nning up the numbers on me.


----------



## prevish gang

Katrina said:


> The women, while feeling comfortable in their lead.....Loose focus and attend to whatever it is that women attend to.
> And..............
> Jim, seizing the opportunity at their lack of attention span.......quietly slips into third place.


Perhaps Jimmy, we just have more responsiblities than sitting in front of a keyboard all day. Uh, what is Katrina doing right now? Do tell? Is she on her hands and knees scrubbing a floor or cleaning a bathroom or preparing a meal for you even with a blown out knee, while you peck away with your little hurt shoulder??????

Don't get me started! You would be lost if we didn't attend to whatever it is we attend too! (But I love you anyway, brother)

D


----------



## Rubrhammer

So I show up and everyone leaves the room. Do I have a problem?


----------



## Katrina

prevish gang said:


> The women, while feeling comfortable in their lead.....Loose focus and attend to whatever it is that women attend to.
> And..............
> Jim, seizing the opportunity at their lack of attention span.......quietly slips into third place.


Perhaps Jimmy, we just have more responsiblities than sitting in front of a keyboard all day. Uh, what is Katrina doing right now? Do tell? Is she on her hands and knees scrubbing a floor or cleaning a bathroom or preparing a meal for you even with a blown out knee, while you peck away with your little hurt shoulder??????

Don't get me started! You would be lost if we didn't attend to whatever it is we attend too! (But I love you anyway, brother)

D
[/quote]

Ummmmmm she's watching girlie stuff on TV.


----------



## Katrina

The women, while feeling comfortable in their lead.....Loose focus and attend to whatever it is that women attend to.
And..............
Jim, seizing the opportunity at their lack of attention span.......quietly slips into third second place.


----------



## Rubrhammer

My question is...... where are you tracking the posts?


----------



## Katrina

Rubrhammer said:


> My question is...... where are you tracking the posts?


Clicky


----------



## Rubrhammer

Thanks,
Yee ha I'm on the list. That a first,er ninth.


----------



## Katrina

Rubrhammer said:


> Thanks,
> Yee ha I'm on the list. That a first,er ninth.


Good for you Bob. A milestone!!!

Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of today's posts
Katrina 15-December 04 1395 61 11.44% 
skippershe 21-May 06 2372 60 11.26% 
RizFam 25-February 06 2321 49 9.19% 
Lady Di 28-October 05 819 46 8.63% 
wolfwood 18-September 05 3367 38 7.13% 
Hokie 9-July 06 189 27 5.07% 
Colorado~DirtBikers 18-October 06 235 19 3.56% 
Rubrhammer 26-November 06 128 17 3.19% 
prevish gang 18-March 06 637 16 3.00% 
egregg57 13-February 06 817 14 2.63%

I'm not sayin...............I'm just sayin.


----------



## tdvffjohn

All excited over top 10 for one day...Lets see ya stay there for a week, a month......right Oregon, Doug, me


----------



## Katrina

Katrina 15-December 04 1403 55 14.21% 
skippershe 21-May 06 2377 32 8.27% 
Rubrhammer 26-November 06 146 31 8.01% 
HootBob 26-April 04 7903 24 6.20% 
Colorado~DirtBikers 18-October 06 235 19 4.91% 
Hokie 9-July 06 189 19 4.91% 
prevish gang 18-March 06 645 17 4.39% 
RizFam 25-February 06 2326 14 3.62% 
N7OQ 10-June 06 815 11 2.84% 
wolfwood 18-September 05 3369 9 2.33

Jim opens up the gap with a commanding lead!


----------



## RizFam

Katrina said:


> Katrina 15-December 04 1403 55 14.21%
> skippershe 21-May 06 2377 32 8.27%
> Rubrhammer 26-November 06 146 31 8.01%
> HootBob 26-April 04 7903 24 6.20%
> Colorado~DirtBikers 18-October 06 235 19 4.91%
> Hokie 9-July 06 189 19 4.91%
> prevish gang 18-March 06 645 17 4.39%
> RizFam 25-February 06 2326 14 3.62%
> N7OQ 10-June 06 815 11 2.84%
> wolfwood 18-September 05 3369 9 2.33
> 
> Jim opens up the gap with a commanding lead!










Heck of a Job Jim .......Heck of a Job. Your determination and execution is astounding.









Tami


----------



## skippershe

RizFam said:


> Katrina 15-December 04 1403 55 14.21%
> skippershe 21-May 06 2377 32 8.27%
> Rubrhammer 26-November 06 146 31 8.01%
> HootBob 26-April 04 7903 24 6.20%
> Colorado~DirtBikers 18-October 06 235 19 4.91%
> Hokie 9-July 06 189 19 4.91%
> prevish gang 18-March 06 645 17 4.39%
> RizFam 25-February 06 2326 14 3.62%
> N7OQ 10-June 06 815 11 2.84%
> wolfwood 18-September 05 3369 9 2.33
> 
> Jim opens up the gap with a commanding lead!










Heck of a Job Jim .......Heck of a Job. Your determination and execution is astounding.









Tami








[/quote]
Yeay Jim! You just beat a bunch of girls...whoo hoo!!!









*on edit*
Actually you did pretty good for a guy with one typing hand


----------

